# SF: Tech buses vs residents



## Monday (Jul 14, 2014)

I try to make it a habit of updating to my flikr everyday. This morning on my walk in happened to capture the ever growing tech bus vs resident issue in the city.



Tech Buses vs Residents by Ryan Monday, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jul 15, 2014)

what is the "issue"?

what is a tech bus and why have they waged war on residents?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 15, 2014)

While I'm familiar with the issue, I don't see it in this image.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 15, 2014)

Braineack said:


> what is the "issue"?
> 
> what is a tech bus and why have they waged war on residents?


These tech buses have gained sentience and they are now out there running over the homeless willy nilly.

They also hang out at bus stops smoking cigarettes and hassling local residents as they pass by.  Its really completely out of control.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 15, 2014)

they became self aware?!?!?!!?


----------



## pgriz (Jul 15, 2014)

@ Monday:  It seems the photo is technically very well shot, but the arrangement of elements does not inform the viewer of the issue that you're referring to.  Perhaps what is missing is the contrast between the techies taking the buses and the street people who share the space but not the opportunities.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 15, 2014)

Braineack said:


> they became self aware?!?!?!!?



Yup.. pretty much same old story.  Bus gets newly upgraded GPS, gets struck by lightning - becomes self aware, starts teaching other buses, before you know it.. BAM.  Planet of the Buses.

Oh ya, it's coming.

Lol


----------



## Braineack (Jul 15, 2014)

aren't techies who can actually afford to live in the city residents as well?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 15, 2014)

Braineack said:


> aren't techies who can actually afford to live in the city residents as well?



Shhh..dude.  Your killing the meme.  Lol


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 15, 2014)

Is this one of those Google buses that everyone in San Fran apparently hates?


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 15, 2014)

It looks more to me like that dude is in the road - where vehicles are allowed to be, and pedestrians shouldn't.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 15, 2014)

i just looked up the actual "issue"

i can't stop loling.


typical CA problems; the same people in SF complaining about landlords that want to actually list their apts at market value; while at the same time waving flags of freedom and equality.


----------



## Monday (Jul 15, 2014)

Braineack said:


> i just looked up the actual "issue"
> 
> i can't stop loling.
> 
> ...




It is an interesting one for sure being a artist in the tech industry and living in one of the new developments I guess I fall pretty far to one side of the line.

The real issue is the city making it impossible for new developments the city has a HUGE supply vs demand issue for the last several years 3x-4x the people have moved to the city then they have built housing.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 15, 2014)

it's a typical issue with living in huge endless city.

i was not impressed with their public transportation when i visited last month.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 15, 2014)

Monday said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > i just looked up the actual "issue"
> ...



So maybe the smart move here would be to go protest the guys who are causing the actual problem - government officials, and leave the tech companies who are just trying to take care of their employees alone.  

Or we could all just say the heck with it and wait for the day when we are pumping diesel for our Bus overlords...   lol


----------



## Monday (Jul 15, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Monday said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



That's my stance. I like that these companies are taking care of their employees and honestly doing better for the environment while doing it. Lets face it these tech companies draw young talented people that don't want to live in a boring suburb out side of the city. Regardless they will be living in this area and instead of thousands of cars they are condensing them to buses.


----------

